# itunes comment supprimer les doublons?



## yabr (1 Octobre 2006)

bonjour

à force d'avoir sans doute transféré mes mp3 d'un ipod à un dique dur à un autre mac je me retrouve avec pas mal de mp3 en double
savez vous comment retirer les doublons sans avoir à les faire 1 à 1?
j'ai au moins 3go de doublons à virer

merci à vous


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Octobre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> à force d'avoir sans doute transféré mes mp3 d'un ipod à un dique dur à un autre mac je me retrouve avec pas mal de mp3 en double
> savez vous comment retirer les doublons sans avoir à les faire 1 à 1?
> ...



Dans iTunes, "Présentation" -->"Afficher les morceaux en double".

Ensuite, tu en sélectionnes un sur deux, et tu les supprimes !


----------



## yabr (1 Octobre 2006)

ok merci mais le probleme c'est qu'ils sont pas tous en double....va savoir pourquoi?
t'as une solution?


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Octobre 2006)

Les doublons ne sont pas en double :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Octobre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> ok merci mais le probleme c'est qu'ils sont pas tous en double....va savoir pourquoi?
> t'as une solution?



Ben sit tu fais comme je t'ai dit, ça ne t'afficheras que les morceaux qui sont en double, pas les autres... :rateau:


----------



## yabr (1 Octobre 2006)

oui oui merci j'ai fait et j'ai supprimé à la main
merci en tous cas


----------



## yakalelo (14 Novembre 2007)

C'est bien! mais faut encore les séléctionnés à la main! et 1 sur 2 c'est un peu long!
Quelqu'un a une idée?
J'aimerais supprimé tous ces points d'exclamation qui sont apparus après une boulette de ma part en essayant de sauvegarder vers un DD externe


----------



## monvilain (14 Novembre 2007)

Tu peux afficher tes doublons par "date de modification" ou "d'ajout"


----------



## V!CT&@M (25 Novembre 2007)

tu fais delete sur la musique que tu veux enlever ya pas d'autre choix ^^


----------



## whereismymind (26 Novembre 2007)

Une question me brûle ? Comment on se retrouve avec des doublons ? Ca m'est jamais arrivé même sur PC (Pas tappé  ) et pourtant iTunes sur PC, c'est pas franchement aussi bon que sur Mac...


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Novembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Une question me brûle ? Comment on se retrouve avec des doublons ? Ca m'est jamais arrivé même sur PC (Pas tappé  ) et pourtant iTunes sur PC, c'est pas franchement aussi bon que sur Mac...



Par exemple lorsque tu encodes tes morceaux dans un format différent, et que tu ne supprimes pas le morceau original après l'encodage, par exemple.


----------



## whereismymind (26 Novembre 2007)

A ce moment là, il suffit de classer les morceaux par type de format, et là tu isoles facilement ceux que tu veux supprimer.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> A ce moment là, il suffit de classer les morceaux par type de format, et là tu isoles facilement ceux que tu veux supprimer.




Ouais ; suffit juste de savoir comment on fait.


----------



## whereismymind (28 Novembre 2007)

C'est pour ça que j'adore les Forums comme MacGénération. Tu en apprends (presque) tous les jours  
(Et je m'inclus dans ce "Tu" bien sûr)


----------



## gladinir (14 Octobre 2010)

Heu, pour info, il suffit de télécharger des album du genre : nrj summer 2010, avec le fun radio ete2010 ... et en plus, on a l'album d'un groupe...

Personnellement, je suis déjà arrivé a plus de 5 morceaux identiques... C'est vraiment trop chiant que iTune ne puissent les classer de façon pratique...


----------



## stéphane33 (14 Octobre 2010)

Song sergeant ou Tiddy Up sont des logiciels spécialisés pour cela.
Song sergeant s'occupe de ton contenu music iTunes analyse ta bibliothèque et affiche les résultats : très efficace.


----------



## Luigi1 (17 Octobre 2010)

il est possible aussi d'afficher les doublons EXACTS, en appuyant sur option (alt) avant de cliquer sur Afficher les doublons dans le menu présentation.


----------



## stéphane33 (17 Octobre 2010)

Je comprends enfin pk Apple ne fournit pas de manuel...
(Il serait de taille encyclopédique)
Merci de nous faire partager vos astuces!


----------



## whereismymind (19 Octobre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Je comprends enfin pk Apple ne fournit pas de manuel...
> (Il serait de taille encyclopédique)
> Merci de nous faire partager vos astuces!


 
C'est évident ! Après 4 ans de Mac, je découvre encore des trucs sur iTunes ...


----------



## desertea (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise iTunes 10, et comme beaucoup, ma bibliothèque possède de nombreux doublons !

J'ai souvenir, qu'iTunes possédait une fonction pour les afficher, mais aujourd'hui impossible de trouver la fonction "afficher les doublons" ?

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

Hello.

Menu Fichiers, Affichage les doublons.


----------



## desertea (17 Décembre 2010)

Whaou !! Alors celle-là elle est bonne !! 

J'ai tourné autour trois plombes et je n'ai rien vu !!! 

Merci Wath


----------



## stéphane33 (17 Décembre 2010)

desertea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise iTunes 10, et comme beaucoup, ma bibliothèque possède de nombreux doublons !
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Il suffit d'ouvrir iTunes de se rendre dans le menu fichier et tout en bas :
cliquer sur afficher les doublons(avec la combinaison alt cela affiche les doublons exacts)
Voilà!


----------



## arbaot (17 Décembre 2010)

utiliser l'aide d'iTunes
Menu Aide y saisir "doublon" et HOP mieux que qqs lignes d'explications

n'hésitons pas à utiliser l'aide des applications&#8230;.


----------



## mattjol (7 Juin 2011)

C'est étonnant car la solution Alt - Afficher les doublons exacts semble parfaite mais ne marche pas vraiment.

J'ai moins de fichiers mais j'en ai qd meme qui apparaissent 4 fois en doublons comme en doublons exacts donc si je supprime les 4, je n'ai plus le morceau => c'est moche!


----------



## arbaot (7 Juin 2011)

si tu as 4 doublons il faut en supprimer 3 &#8230;


en cas de doute tant que tu n'as pas vidé la corbeille les morceaux supprimés y sont...


----------



## stéphane33 (8 Juin 2011)

desertea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise iTunes 10, et comme beaucoup, ma bibliothèque possède de nombreux doublons !
> 
> ...



Dans le menu fichier en bas en appuyant sur alt.


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2011)

Luigi1 a dit:


> il est possible aussi d'afficher les doublons EXACTS, en appuyant sur option (alt) avant de cliquer sur Afficher les doublons dans le menu présentation.



A noter que cette fonctions "afficher les doublons exacts" plutôt que "Afficher les doublons" existe toujours dans iTunes 10.5 même si le texte ne change pas dans le menu Fichiers quand on appuie , ou pas, sur Alt


----------



## macpan (29 Décembre 2011)

Même question qu'en 2007 puis 2010, mais pour la version actualisée d'iTunes: 
l'option "afficher les doublons" n'est plus présente aussi bien dans "présentation" que dans "fichier" (contrairement à ce qu'indique l'aide d'iTunes).

Alors comment afficher puis supprimer les doublons?


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2011)

Et pourtant ...


----------



## macpan (30 Décembre 2011)

Et pourtant...
Je sais ça peut paraître débile, aujourd'hui j'ouvre iTunes et j'ai le même menu sous fichier que sur ta capture d'écran...

...Et pourtant hier j'avais ceci:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/capturedcran20111229175.png/]

"afficher les doublons" n'apparaît pas, en revanche il y a "tout afficher"...


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2011)

C'est que tu avais DEJA demandé l'affichage des doublons. En effet dans ce cas c'est "Tout afficher" qui apparait dans ce menu (pour revenir à l'affichage de la totalité de la bibliothèque)


----------



## macpan (30 Décembre 2011)

Exact j'avais bien noté, sauf que je n'avais pas demandé l'affichage des doublons ni hier ni récemment (enfin me semble-t-il)...
Est-ce que le pb souvent mentionné dans ce topic, ne vient pas d'un affichage intempestif de cette option lors de certaines sessions?
Simple hypothèse...


----------

